# wiring colours on hymer ???



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi All,

What a great site, just found it by accident...will be no sleep tonight reading all the posts and info etc !!!!!!

Anyway i have a problem with the leisure battery on my 2004 Hymer B614, i bought this vehicle late last year from a well known major uk supplier of motorhomes, the battery does not seem to last very long powerwise with lights etc on, so i presumed it was just a nearly dead battery, but when i have just checked it i noticed that the wires going to the negative side of the battery are brown, and black wires going to the positive side....are these are the wrong way round...or is the german wiring colours different to ours ???....when i have checked the colours on the main engine battery the black and brown is on the negative pole then goes to the chassis, red is the positive which is as i would have expected.

I dont think that anybody has messed on with the wiring, but maybe connected it wrongly when they fitted it last year when i bought it, this could explain why i only get a maximum of 6 amps charging when plugged into 240 volts....even less when the engine is running.

Any help will be greatly recieved regarding the colouring, thanks in advance

Bob


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I always thought that brown was positive and black earth!( don't change it yet I could be wrong!) Do you have a 12volt outlet from the leisure battery? If you do is it a cigar type outlet?
If this is the case then, with a multimeter using the centre as positive, see what reading you get. If you get a minus reading then the battery leads could be wrong!! - or I could be wrong!!!!!
Alot of items will work with the battery wired the wrong way round but sensitive things like battery chargers have difficulty. If you are at all worried it would pay you to get a sparky to have a look. The above are only my thoughts on the problem - take care
regards
richard


----------



## 113110 (Jun 8, 2008)

bobshymer said:


> the negative side of the battery are brown, and black wires going to the positive side....


That's OK with Hymer's leisure battery. And if you look the black wire leaving from the battery (+ terminal) you can see that the fuses are connected to it.

/


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

hi :lol: 
I stand to be corrected - I should have rembered the fuse on the positive lead!!!!
regards
Richard


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree, i was allways led to believe black is negative, and red/brown is positive...having worked quite a lot on 12 volt systems over the years, the silly thing about it is the black and brown together on the negative post ( engine battery ), but the engine battery black is definatly grounded to the chassis. Seems strange having the same colour wires doing different things on the same vehicle ( imagine doing that with household wiring ), it would have been a stupid thing for the dealer to connect the battery wrongly, but mistakes do happen.
Just checked again, black wires from positve terminal ( leisure battery ) have fuses conected to them..........so it must be correct
Thanks for your help and advice

bob


----------

